# Care sheet for this spider?



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

Can someone please post a care sheet for nhandu chromatis. I have searched for it but havnt found much.
Also any pics would be great. thanks.


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

maybe you spelt it wrong, its chromatus not chromatis 


Nhandu chromatus
CARE SHEET


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Is this the spider you bought from Becky?


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

yeah, isnt it a red and white birdeater? ive seen a similar spid but had different name. anyone know how fast they grow and what temprament they have? do they like it dry? mines only a 1cm sling and just starting to show on knees where stripes are going to be. only just molted.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

BlackRose said:


> yeah, isnt it a red and white birdeater? ive seen a similar spid but had different name. anyone know how fast they grow and what temprament they have? do they like it dry? mines only a 1cm sling and just starting to show on knees where stripes are going to be. only just molted.


I'm sorry, but why buy it without knowing how to care for it?


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

i have been told before when researching this species (in a store) how to look after them, and bex said its easy too. But i got confused with the name. So I was looking for a care sheet just to confirm its the same one as I thought it was, cos I cant find anything about it under the latin name. ive found out now it is the same one id been researching. I had been tempted by one of these a few times. Just got confused as there is another similar to it under a different name and only just found that out.


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

The common name is white striped birdeater, but theres always a few common names for every species, thats why its always best to go by scientific name, common names arent always reliable : victory:

sam


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Sod caresheets lol why not just ask??

Dry substrate, water bowl (though not for a sling, just wet the sub one side once a week), give it plenty as a sling as it burrows. Mine is right at the bottom in a really cute tunnel  Tis only diddy but feed twice a week on tiny crickets and it'll thrive  Your room is warm anyway so it'll be fine! It'll live in the pot it comes in for a while..  Just fill it full of substrate and stick it back in


----------

